# Using only lemongrass essential oil



## Zing (May 14, 2018)

Has anyone successfully scented soap with only lemongrass essential oil?  A Google search is worrying me about allergic reactions.  I recently made soap with cinnamon essential oil and developed just a terrible allergic skin reaction and I don't want to repeat that experience.  Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2018)

I have with no issues.  It's easy to work with and sticks.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 14, 2018)

It's pretty much ideal - it's reasonably priced, well behaved and it sticks well. Where did you get your cinnamon essential oil? Is it possible that it was cinnamon oil (meaning a cinnamon scented synthetic product) and not EO? Obviously it's possible to have a reaction to EO, but I just want to make sure that you aren't something like a scented oil intended to fragrance a room, that is not skin safe. We've had a few people try soaping with room fragranceing products they picked up at Dollar tree which are not skin safe!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 14, 2018)

Cinnamon essential oil, whether from bark, leaf or bud, is a known _strong _skin irritant and sensitizer. Leaf should be used at or under 1% of the product. Bark or bud should be used at 0.1% or less in the product. Cinnamon EOs should not be used at all on children or people in poor health or people taking blood thinners.

Lemongrass EO can be a mild sensitizer, but most people generally use it without problems. I'd say it's a much better choice than cinnamon EO. Moderation, however, is the key.


----------



## Zing (May 14, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> It's pretty much ideal - it's reasonably priced, well behaved and it sticks well. Where did you get your cinnamon essential oil? Is it possible that it was cinnamon oil (meaning a cinnamon scented synthetic product) and not EO? Obviously it's possible to have a reaction to EO, but I just want to make sure that you aren't something like a scented oil intended to fragrance a room, that is not skin safe. We've had a few people try soaping with room fragranceing products they picked up at Dollar tree which are not skin safe!


It was a cinnamon essential oil purchased at Whole Foods.


----------



## seaberry (May 14, 2018)

Lemongrass is my favorite essential oil, I’ve yet to cold process with it but I use it in my personal body wash m, melt and pour, and in my diffusers. I’ve not had any issues


----------



## JuliaNegusuk (May 14, 2018)

I use lemongrass eo and it is fine -relatively cheap, pongy enough to use at lower quantities and has good staying power.  As Deana says, cinamon oil is tricky.  Cinamon leaf oil is allowed in soap in the EU rules at 1% or less, but I have a cinamon oil soap and 1% is plenty strong enough to get a good aroma.  Bark oil should not be used, and personally I would be cautious about using ground bark in soap, though I know some people do.


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2018)

I like Litsea over Lemongrass since I really cannot get lemongrass to stick for a long time. I found a great Lemongrass FO that holds wonderfully. It is less green than Lemongrass but I like the sharper Lemon scent from the fo. Cinnamon will also trace you soap very quickly and as mentioned has to be in very low percentage. I never go over 1% with cinnamon


----------



## gloopygloop (May 14, 2018)

Have used Lemongrass a lot and love it, have used it neat with nothing else and found it sticks fine, used at 3% in the past without any problem that was my original SA but now I think it would be 2% and I would use it at that but I do HP which might make a difference. If I were to mix I would be tempted to woods a little with Cedar wood but I am a bloke so the gals might not like that so much. I would give the cinnamon a miss.


----------



## Zing (May 14, 2018)

gloopygloop said:


> Have used Lemongrass a lot and love it, have used it neat with nothing else and found it sticks fine, used at 3% in the past without any problem that was my original SA but now I think it would be 2% and I would use it at that but I do HP which might make a difference. If I were to mix I would be tempted to woods a little with Cedar wood but I am a bloke so the gals might not like that so much. I would give the cinnamon a miss.


Yeah, I like to add a bit of Cedarwood to everything but my wife doesn't like it.


----------



## Zing (May 14, 2018)

Thanks, all, for the opinions and advice!  I appreciate it!


----------



## homesteaders (May 14, 2018)

I've used it alone, but I usually mix it with Litsea. To me, the Litsea sort of smooths out the lemongrass -- kind of like the difference between the scent of fresh lemons vs the scent of lemon chiffon pie. I also like it with patchouli. Never any skin problems or complaints from friends or family.


----------



## Zing (May 14, 2018)

homesteaders said:


> I've used it alone, but I usually mix it with Litsea. To me, the Litsea sort of smooths out the lemongrass -- kind of like the difference between the scent of fresh lemons vs the scent of lemon chiffon pie. I also like it with patchouli. Never any skin problems or complaints from friends or family.


This is intriguing.  Do you do a ratio of 1:1 with litsea and lemongrass?


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2018)

In my opinion Litsea helps the Lemongrass a lot. Litsea will stick, I find Lemongrass fades in 6 months and yes a 50/50 mix works fine. To my nose Lemongrass is to green I like the sharp lemony of Litsea


----------



## KristaY (May 14, 2018)

I've had 2 people react to lemongrass, both were totally unaware they had any issue with it. My sister and a friend's 16 y/o daughter developed a mad itch with light redness of the skin. When they washed the lemongrass soap off with other soap, the itching and discoloration immediately subsided. On the other hand, my SIL is crazy about lemongrass and uses it in soap, lotion and diffusers without any problems. So when someone wants lemongrass soap I always tell them to wash their hands first before taking it to the shower. If a sensitivity occurs, it's easier to wash off the hands than getting back in the shower to re-wash the whole body.


----------



## homesteaders (May 14, 2018)

Zing said:


> This is intriguing. Do you do a ratio of 1:1 with litsea and lemongrass?


Yes, I use  them 1:1



cmzaha said:


> To my nose Lemongrass is to green I like the sharp lemony of Litsea


Interesting how different people interpret or register different scents. To you litsea is sharp, but to me it is smooth. When I make pine tar soap, that's all I can smell in the house for a couple of weeks, no matter what else I make, but my husband, who usually has a very keen sense of smell, can barely smell pine tar, even when it's right under his nose.


----------



## KayeNurmi (May 15, 2018)

Zing said:


> Has anyone successfully scented soap with only lemongrass essential oil?  A Google search is worrying me about allergic reactions.  I recently made soap with cinnamon essential oil and developed just a terrible allergic skin reaction and I don't want to repeat that experience.  Thanks!


I make HP soaps and shampoo bars. Seems that the favorite ones are always the lemongrass. Easy to use. Love it.


----------

